# Fear and Loathing after Update



## n1mie (May 29, 2006)

Last night my Tivo decided to call home and download/install an update. It's been fear and loathing ever since.

1. The menus changed. This is very user un-friendly. You get used to what menus are and what it takes to get something done. Change it often and you just confuse users.

2. To Do list is unusuable now!!!!
a. You can't delete items directly from the list now (many buttons for a simple delete).
b. When you page down and delete an item it returns you to the top page (ARGH!!!)

All this for some stinkin' "kids zone" I'll never use (my 'kids' are older teens and I have no interest in features for them, this is MY toy).

How do I downgrade to the old package???

ugh


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You can't downgrade, period.

They don't change the menus often.

2a/b are already acknowledged as bugs and will be fixed.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

n1mie said:


> Last night my Tivo decided to call home and download/install an update. It's been fear and loathing ever since.
> 
> 1. The menus changed. This is very user un-friendly. You get used to what menus are and what it takes to get something done. Change it often and you just confuse users.
> 
> ...


Please add your comments to the thread below so we can have them all in one place.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=304137

Roy


----------

